# Photos from around the farm and my fair entries



## GLENMAR (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's my garden basket entry for the county fair




 

Goat cheese.



 





 


My best milker and bossiest girl Stella.


 

Pears. First time for these trees.



 

New Zealand doe I entered in the county fair.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 3, 2015)

great pic's.  your garden basket is awesome and stella is a doll.  are the pears asian?  I've never grown that kind.  glad things are going well


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 3, 2015)

We have one Asian and one Kefir. They both have fruit this year.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 5, 2015)

do you remember barb kildare from over in wva?  she saved my life once years and years ago with a bag of keifer pears.  long story.............man, long ago memory.   not sure where that popped up from, keifers i guess.
hope the buck sheds are finished.  they're starting to smell pretty.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 5, 2015)

Great Pics.
Stella looks great.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 5, 2015)

Great pics, how is fair going?
I had mine 2 weeks ago and won Grand Champ Intermediate Poultry Showman


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 5, 2015)

I think it is the name Stella  Our collie is named that and she is loud and sassy. LOL. They all look beautiful! And I love your garden basket! I am super jealous


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 14, 2015)

The fair was a little more competitive then last year. I only sold 1 rabbit. I had 13 to sell. That's ok. I may try the state fair.


----------

